
If Sean Penn said his communications were encrypted, who took these photos? - NN88
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3394246/Pictures-Sean-Penn-landing-Mexico-meet-El-Chapo-offer-proof-trip-known-monitored-intelligence-agencies.html
======
joezydeco
Says right on top:

 _" Kate Del Castillo is thought to have been under surveillance since 2014"_

All the encryption in the world won't help if you're being followed on foot.

